# one inch of snow and a four foot drift



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

yah, we had a measurable one inch of snow, and live on the edge of town - combined with the blowing and drifting and me having to push out the snow about 4 times on sunday it turned into this - thats a four foot fence to the right of the drift that my daughter is standing on - truck sure got its first true workout!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

got any pics of that truck, I like that style gm


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That blade looks like it sits really far out in front of the truck....or is it just me? 

I agree though with above poster...more pics of truck =]


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

It does look kinda far out, I bet it's great for stacking. +2 for more truck pics.

That looks like the SD I remember. I have relatives in Rapid.


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

it is actually a suburban 1990 - the blade may be a bit far out, but its an older meyer blade and frame with a newer classic style truck mount which probably sits a bit farther forward than the original under the truck mount that came with the blade... I dont have any pics of the whole truck handy, but have some listed in my profile, I will get them posted in this thread - it is GREAT for stacking, to get that pile that the kid is standing on with that blade seemed odd to me, and my dad who has had plows before and done lots of plowing said it does make nice tall piles... but I am at the limit of the blade already this year for stacking there on my drive. have to make piles up closer to the house as more snow comes...


----------



## cattrader (Dec 18, 2005)

*your old lady*



sjosephlawncare;687217 said:


> got any pics of that truck, I like that style gm


how bout some pics of your old lady. i like that style of woman


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice picture!


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

you need to learn how to "ramp" I have a large lot that only gives me a small area to push to and they wont pay to haul it off. I build piles like an excavator would, driving on the piles as they grow. once I have a nice ramp going I will come out and put about 2000gals of water on the ramp to rock it up so I don't trench into it while pushing snow up the hill.


----------



## alaska blue ox (Dec 27, 2008)

murphyslaw;689096 said:


> you need to learn how to "ramp" I have a large lot that only gives me a small area to push to and they wont pay to haul it off. I build piles like an excavator would, driving on the piles as they grow. once I have a nice ramp going I will come out and put about 2000gals of water on the ramp to rock it up so I don't trench into it while pushing snow up the hill.


I do the same thing without the water, I just drive up the side of my stack! pick the blade up a little and hammer down. I built @12-14' high stacks today in fairly lightweight snow, wish I had pictures.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't had the snow to get the the second floor yet. still working on the base. I use the water to make it a large ice cube so the snow packed down and gets nice and hard to drive on.


----------

